# And inside this shoebox is....



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

So my boss hands me this box at a meeting when I flew back to MI this past week.. I was a bit surprised, but he told me he had something for me when I got there. We talked years ago about slot cars and he told me he left some with his ex-wife and had told her to just get rid of anything he had with her. Evidently she didn't listen. 

I pop the top of the shoebox and immediately recognize the pit case. I was shocked to say the least...

Details: EVERY car has a full correct chassis. The Wrecker, sand van, dune buggy, AFX Daytona, and Red Dino tuff one are in great shape. The other cars have wheel wells trimmed but no other issues other than a little play wear or decals. The Cougar has a pretty painted stripe job.. all I could do is smile. Best business trip ever.. LOL

-Marc and Marcus


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

ooooooh a red wrecker, I know someone that will be drooling over THAT.
cool catch man. would that every boss could be so thoughtful !


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

cool stuff - must be a nice boss! congrats!

john


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

:thumbsup: Nice score! Buy your boss a dinner!


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Wow. 
It pays to have good working relationships! Love the charger & Mustang, great muscle machines! Nice gift, keep up the good work.


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

alpink said:


> ooooooh a red wrecker, I know someone that will be drooling over THAT!



Hey, I resemble that remark.............

:thumbsup:



Nice score! 



(and if that red wrecker becomes available...........)


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

That desires a big WooHoo!!!...RM


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Where do you work & are they hiring?

Nice!


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

Nice boss but extra props to the ex-wife.


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*shoe box of slots..*

Yeah... I was shocked when he handed me the box. We talked about them easily over a year ago...

I packed the pit box into my suitcase, but later decided I'm not taking the chance and carried it on the plane with me. Fun pushing that through the security checkpoint.. But they made home!

Thanks for the comments.. 

Hopefully this thread will share the good slot car luck with everyone else..!

-marc and marcus


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Score! Very nice. Tune 'em up and run 'em... :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

What a nice guy you work for. Nice bonus too! And I'm with Gerome, the ex-wife seems to have some major keeper qualities.


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

it pays sometimes to admit we play with and collect childhood toys....now go set up a track and invite him over for a couple ice cold frosties and some fun down memory lane with his old cars no doubt...


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Great score!!

The only thing I miss about MI is the garage sales. I worked in Livonia and EVERYDAY there were garage sales going during the summer. It was easy to say I was going to Ford, or Chrylser and spend the day "junkin'".

For the modelers out there, I was given a Monogram Big "T" that was built, and still complete. I had a discussion about models and slot cars with an engineer I worked with and he remembered where it was and brought it in for me.

Marty


----------



## aurora1 (Oct 6, 2008)

Great score. Very nice gesture by the boss. Have fun racin those.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

WOW!!!!


Nice boss


----------

